# Car detailing quotes?



## The Beast (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Everyone:wave:

Was wondering if you guys know any car detailing quotes:buffer: that you would like to share?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

"f*ck this for a laugh, it's too cold"


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Clark @ PB said:


> "f*ck this for a laugh, it's too cold"


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

"I love homers it's easy money" said by so called professional detailer


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

hotwaxxx said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


Never said by myself obviously, I get Alan to do all the cold stuff now


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

"you can't polish a turd" 

"this is nothing a box of matches won't fix"


----------



## firebladerider0 (Dec 9, 2009)

dominic84 said:


> "you can't polish a turd"
> 
> "this is nothing a box of matches won't fix"


In fact you can i watch it on mythbusters the other day lol.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

dominic84 said:


> "you can't polish a turd"


I always reply with "you still wash your hair though don't you"


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

"GavinPMV has an STD"


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

> [ Stands back with hand on chin ] .... "hmmmmm dirty one innit mate..."


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

_*OCD is not a disease, its a way of life.*_
:buffer:


----------



## A Fast Sloth (Aug 14, 2010)

A pro detailer once tried to test my 2BM ability. I ate his liver with some fava beans and a nice chianti.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Im here to correct paint.
In no way did I mention my machine polisher was a magic wand nor me being harry potter!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2010)

Your wife IS dirtier than this!!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

aba said:


> Your wife IS dirtier than this!!


:lol:

Followed by a thick ear by the offended.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

"awfurfuksaik"


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2010)

alan_mcc said:


> "awfurfuksaik"


In scottish boy.......

FOR****SAKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Beast (Sep 16, 2009)

aba said:


> Your wife IS dirtier than this!!


:lol::lol: nice!


----------



## The Beast (Sep 16, 2009)

DasArab said:


> _*OCD is not a disease, its a way of life.*_
> :buffer:


Good one :thumb:


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

alan_mcc said:


> "awfurfuksaik"


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Same sh!t, different car.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

you missed a bit....


----------



## markcoznottz (Nov 13, 2005)

Insert various quotes depending on day of week ,which way the winds blowing etc. Usually from... passers by, mates of mates, workmates, dole dossers if you are unlucky enough to be working near members of the public.......etc etc

*'How much do you charge'* - Charge for f**king what?. You havent asked me what job you need doing plus you havent even got a clue what Im doing, come to think of it you probably dont own a car!. Ive just caught your attention on your trip out to buy scratch cards.

*'What polish do you use?'*
Well its trade comes in 5 litres, starts walking off while im explaining it....

*'I clean my car at the weekend , I use Mer'. *Lovely, good for you, thanks for that nugget of information.

*'Are you using autoglym my mates says its the best'.* Erm there are other brands available.

Or the absolute classic, *'You missed a bit/ you can do mine next'*
Let me think, how about no. They arent funny or orginal and now I hate you.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

"I used to be a valeter too"


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I prefer the mcdonlds before i start when the bird says "sorry about the wait and i reply "Its ok love you,ll lose it eventually"


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

markcoznottz said:


> *'How much do you charge'* - Charge for f**king what?. You havent asked me what job you need doing plus you havent even got a clue what Im doing, come to think of it you probably dont own a car!. Ive just caught your attention on your trip out to buy scratch cards.
> .


:lol:


----------



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

Heavenly said:


> I prefer the mcdonlds before i start when the bird says "sorry about the wait and i reply "Its ok love you,ll lose it eventually"


:lol:


----------



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

envy valeting said:


> "i used to be a valeter too"


 .


----------



## mk2glenn (Sep 12, 2010)

"That scratch was there before I moved the car wasn't it?" :doublesho


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

*CUSTOMER* "can you clean my car Tel" 
*MOI* yes i ****in can fella, but I'll have to wash your car before its clean tho. lol

I've got a few with that, with slight confusement ha ha :lol:


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

"You can do mine if you want" - I do good rates.
"You'll make it rain" - Yawn
"All the paint will come off"- By this stage I just ignore them.


----------

